
Google's 'secret' smart city on Toronto's waterfront sparks row - colinprince
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43493936
======
forkLding
I believe the issue is that noone really knows whats going to be built from
both City of Toronto and Sidewalk Labs, here's Sidewalk CEO's AMA:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/7p8wf9/hi_im_dan_d...](https://www.reddit.com/r/toronto/comments/7p8wf9/hi_im_dan_doctoroff_ceo_of_sidewalk_labs_ask_me/)

Although it mentions partnership, there are no concrete projects in Toronto
mentioned from Sidewalk Labs even in the AMA. Whereas for City of Toronto, I
would say they just have no clue whats really going on.

I would hazard a guess to say that maybe its too early to come up with
anything as they're dealing with physical buildings and some sort of
land/property development or that there just wasn't that much planned in the
first place because its an initial trial.

~~~
ronilan
The Q&A is a gem:

 _> Q: I'm trying to understand what Sidewalk Labs actually does? Is it, for
the most part, a consulting firm? A developer?_

 _> A: ... We want to ... we launched ... with ... belief ... we hope ... not
going to build the whole thing ourselves ... need to work with all kinds of
partners ... We see our role ... as trying ... things like people-first street
designs, an energy system that could one day be climate positive ... all kinds
of local innovators, civic groups, academics, etc, will fill in the details
will their ideas and creations._

Google will be Google and local developers will build condos there. Don't
worry. It's Canada ;)

~~~
fouc
Is there a tool that strips out buzzwords? I vaguely recall hearing about one

~~~
sunir
I used cutting edge deep learning to extract the following:

“We are going to waste public money and screw up Toronto’s urban design and
pocket a bunch ourselves while hoping no one catches us and yes we are in way
over our head.”

------
s4vi0r
If this really becomes a thing, I'm gonna be staying away from any sections of
the city that have any Google crap built, or just altogether moving if it gets
bad enough.

Given who this is, and the shit they pulled in NYC with the kiosks, I don't
trust them for one second to be doing this for any reason other than to enable
broader surveillance/data collection using cameras, microphones, etc. in
public spaces. All Google is interested in is collecting more data so that
they can build better systems to collect more data with and shove ads down
your throat + sell your information to the highest bidder.

~~~
goliatone
I’m very curious to learn more about the shot they pulled with the kiosks in
New York. Could you elaborate?

~~~
nashashmi
First to clarify is that Google is not doing this. Alphabet is. Second is that
Alphabet owns Sidewalk Labs which is the company imagining this city. Sidewalk
labs owns Intersection, a billboard advertising company. Intersection is the
chief bidder behind LinkNYC. LinkNYC is installing free WiFi display stands
across NYC.

The rest of the shot can be explained by someone else as I am not very
passionate about the issue.

~~~
emilfihlman
Saying that Google is not doing this is disingenuous.

Google is a term used for the conglomerate of Google, which includes Alphabet
and due to bureaucracy it's also the "official name" of Google.

~~~
nashashmi
Fair enough. But sidewalk labs was most definitely a fringe venture that
should not be associated with the smaller Google.

~~~
astrodust
Stop being pedantic. It's Google.

------
mmphosis
Waterfront real estate

[https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/news/toronto/google-
sidewal...](https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/news/toronto/google-sidewalk-
toronto-waterfront/article36612387/)

[https://www.google.ca/maps/place/43°38'49.9"N+79°21'22.9"W](https://www.google.ca/maps/place/43°38'49.9"N+79°21'22.9"W)

------
ilaksh
Seems like if its not legal to reveal what was agreed to then the laws need to
be challenged and corrected or perhaps just ignored.

Also, the public should have a way to monitor and influence the process of
design and development rather than it being only insiders. How do they do
that?

If these problems aren't corrected then the government's actions should be
blocked through legal or civil action, as they will not be representing the
people's interests.

